# Oki Data Printer install = 0x00000002



## CharmPeddler

Hi guys, I'm trying to install an OKI Data MC561 (mid sized All-in-one) over a network. I have successfully installed 2 others (same model, same network) but this one is give me issues.

The first 2 were on Win Vista, no issues. This one is an HP Win8 64bit. The driver install will get mostly done and then come back with this message
"Install Error:
Operation could not be completed (Error 0x00000002)
The system cannot find the file specified.
"

I'm getting the drivers from here 
Drivers: Win7 64bit only! http://my.okidata.com/pp-MC561MFP.nsf/openingdrivermenu?OpenFrameSet
Win8                http://my.okidata.com/pp-MC561MFP.nsf/openingdrivermenu?OpenFrameSet


Does anyone have an idea? I tried calling there Tech support but they told me it was a windows problem and to call them...


----------



## voyagerfan99

Did you try right clicking on the Windows 8 installer and running it as Administrator? Give that a try.


----------



## CharmPeddler

Just tried the RC + Run as Admin. Still the same thing. I called OKI tech support again and this guy gave me a little more info. He said it is a "Permission" error. does that help you any?


----------



## johnb35

Look to see if you have this file on your system.

ntprint.inf

should be located here.

C:\Windows\inf


----------



## CharmPeddler

Sorry i forgot to mention that i found that and tried copying from one computer to this one but that did not do it.

i DID get it to work finally through the "add printer" function in the "Printer / devices" page... not sure why it didnt work before. thanks for your input and help!


----------



## voyagerfan99

CharmPeddler said:


> Sorry i forgot to mention that i found that and tried copying from one computer to this one but that did not do it.
> 
> i DID get it to work finally through the "add printer" function in the "Printer / devices" page... not sure why it didnt work before. thanks for your input and help!



When installing network printers I personally prefer to do it manually. I don't bother with the installers.


----------

